# Angelfish Creek- Florida Keys



## gpatron (Mar 3, 2006)

I’d like to add my experience to those who have written about transiting Angelfish Creek at
Key Largo.

My sailboat is 50' and draws 6' and I had no trouble. I followed advice given me and, with two hours to high tide, stayed close to the red channel markers on the West entrance and kept speed up (for current) staying carefully in the middle on the Eastern side and I never say less than 7’.

Returning at an hour before high I never saw less than 7.4’ Once you’re past the entrances/ exits depths are 9’ to 17’ so you can save your anxiety for departing and entering.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I have not been through there for a few years and I'm glad to hear that it remains a viable pathway.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

When your coming in the creek from Hawks Channel you can take your first right and go on a little adventure that will bring you to another little exit into the bay, Neat area to explore. I anchored back in the side creek on a 60' rhodes for few a day's a while back. Good place to get out of the weather or wait to cross over to Bimini. I leave the creek at midnight and clear into Bimini by late lunch.


----------

